# 2013 Cruze Exterior Rubber Trim Fading and Peeling



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

3 month old 2013 chevrolet cruze 2lt. After washing it one day noticed that the passenger rear door trim around the window is already faded and peeling. Would this be covered under warranty. I am thinking of bringing it in for service next week. If so is the job difficult to remove the trim around the window/door. 

thanks


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

3 yr./36,000 mile Bumper To Bumper Warranty. Take it to the dealer. I'm dying to see what they say.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hopefully they can replace it for you (if that's even possible) because that trim is looking rough, but if not, maybe you can look into some exterior trim restorer products and use them to fix the problem. Is the piece rubber or more like a plastic?

If you decide to tackle it yourself, some products that come to mind are Poorboy's World Trim Restorer, Meguiars Ultimate Protectant, Black WOW, MOTHERS back to black or Wolfgang's Exterior Trim Sealant


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

I am not quite sure what could be the cause of the oxidation and fading so quickly. I do not wash it that much maybe once a week. I know someone who has a similar cruze and no issues. We will have to see what the dealership says


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

Also to answer you question, the material is rubber


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

verborad said:


> I am not quite sure what could be the cause of the oxidation and fading so quickly. I do not wash it that much maybe once a week. I know someone who has a similar cruze and no issues. We will have to see what the dealership says


It could possibly be because these pieces weren't correctly prepped before they left the Lordstown plant or maybe these specific pieces of trim were laying around the factory for a little longer than others , but it's likely the cause of your car sitting outside and being exposed to the elements for weeks or even months before it finally got shipped out to your dealership. The beating these specific pieces could have taken during the Cruze's transportation on the train and/or car transporter truck could also be the reason. 

My advise would be to go ahead and treat the rest of your Cruze's exterior rubber and plastic pieces before this problems become an issue on other parts of the car. And depending on how often you wash your car, it might be a good idea to reapply a trim protectant/restorer after every or every other car wash.


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. The piece will either have to be replaced or fixed somehow. I was also thinking of possible chrome pieces to cover the rubber molding. Just a thought


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

verborad said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. The piece will either have to be replaced or fixed somehow. I was also thinking of possible chrome pieces to cover the rubber molding. Just a thought


Yeah, doing the chrome pieces are always an option. Just make sure it won't look too cheap and cheesy first. Let us know how it goes and what they say if you take it to the dealer.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi verborad

It's Jackie, the Chevrolet Customer Care rep on the forum. Please keep me posted as well and send me a message if you have any questions about this issue or need me to contact the dealership on your behalf. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm not saying it's the case - but it almost looks like car wax on the rubber.


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

Would car wax strip the rubber right off or just leave a white haze?


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

Would wax just leave a white haze, or could it actually eat away at the rubber?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Wax will leave a whitish haze on rubber, but it won't eat it. Unless the wax has some sort of other chemical cleaners in it that might react with the rubber/vinyl. It should not leave the patches that you can see in your first post pictures. Please post what the dealer says when you have them look at it.


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

Went over to dealership. They placed an order in could take 7-10 business days for new seal and new window to come in. Apparently because its the upper seal of the Window they need to order a new window to. My question is they are using speedy auto glass to install, will it come with GM stickers on the window. Or will that be the only window in the car without a sticker.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't imagine an independent glass installer like Glass Doctor or Safelite would need 7 - 10 days to get a side light for a Cruze. I'm betting it will be factory original. What is the brand name on the rest of your windows? Isn't the maker's name etched in the glass? The only glass you really need to be wary of is the windshield. The Cruze (like many others) uses a special acoustic make up on the windshield and a replacement from another company may not be as sound deadening as the original.


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

Results are in, after 2 weeks of waiting the job is complete. Outside looks much better buttttt the inside plastic trim are all damaged due them trying to take them off. Alot of the corners are chipped looking like someone used a screw driver or tool to yank out the trim on the door side. I lived with it so far, is that something i should complain and have them fix. not sure


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

You say you only wash it once a week... may I ask how?

Do you wash the car yourself? If so what products do you use?
Do you wash it at a coin-op car wash?
Do you ever take it to a drive-thru car wash facility?


This issue looks very similar to what I experienced on my previous car (Neon SRT4). And I believe I know what caused it.


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

I do use the coin wash quite a bit to get the dirt off. Maybe once a week and also wash by hand once a week


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

I use auto Glym products when I do wash be hand. At coin opt I use rinse with soap and the hot wax


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can you post pictures of the damage?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

verborad said:


> I do use the coin wash quite a bit to get the dirt off.



I suspected this.

I too used the coin wash often on my Neon and after trying to figure out what was causing the damage to my rubber door trim, I realized that it was the combination of the high pressure washer, along with quick water temperature changes (hot water on the wash cycle and cold water on the rinse) and the harsh soap that these coin op places use. The soap tends to be more on the aggressive side and works like an all purpose cleaner than a gentle soap. All that combined does damage to the pourous rubber.

Try staying away from the coin op places altogether for 30 days. Wash your car at home. I'm willing to bet that your trim will remain in perfect condition.

Here is what the trim looked like on my Neon...


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok i ll try to stay away from that or just use water. For some reason just the one side of the trim got it, the rest are completely fine. I had a feeling though something with the washing could be the issue. Lets just say it was not easy having it replaced. Go in for service, fix one thing and mess up another.


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok so back at the dealer today, i showed them the damage to the trim, they said because they sublet the work over to speedy auto glass that they had to pay for repairs. So i went over to speedy auto glass and they said we will keep in touch. So i do not know whats currently going on, but i ll be given them 3-4 days to sort this out before customer care, unacceptable work. You will see some small areas where the damage is,


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

verborad said:


> Go in for service, fix one thing and mess up another.


Unfortunately that's how it is the majority of the time and that's why people hate relying on the service department at dealerships! Service members will never take care of your car like you would.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

verbarad, 

How did your trip to the dealership go today? Please be sure to keep us posted.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Alright took a look at my rear doors and noticed this happening on my 2012 32k 1lt too. It seems that the rubber is cracking on mine especially at the top rear corner on both sides. I tried to get a pic put didnt turn out showing the cracks. Its funny though it stops at the top seem in the rubber mold about 6" or so from rear top corners and down to the rear of the door sill. All the rest of the rubber is ok. My concern is I have ventvisors on, not touching were any of the cracking is and also I have my windows tinted. Im sure these we'll have to reinstalled and window retinted since they replace the window along with the seal. I suggest every1 to check there rubber for this issue. I always have car washed at a drive thru and like I said its only cracked in a certain area so Im gonna say washing the car has nothing to do with this issue. Im so scared to take it in for the reason mentioned above.


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

Could be an issue with a lot of cruzes. The delearship is not fixing the issue, the actual glass company had to replace then panel and i am waiting for them to call for a date to install the new trim on the back door.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

verborad said:


> Ok so back at the dealer today, i showed them the damage to the trim, they said because they sublet the work over to speedy auto glass that they had to pay for repairs. So i went over to speedy auto glass and they said we will keep in touch. So i do not know whats currently going on, but i ll be given them 3-4 days to sort this out before customer care, unacceptable work. You will see some small areas where the damage is,


To me, this is completely unacceptable. The dealer should have done the work, not farm it out to some cheapo installation company. When someone brings their car in for an oil change do they drive over to Jiffy Lube to do it?
I suggest contacting GM directly and let them know the dealer decided you weren't important enough to do the job themselves. 100% unacceptable.



AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Alright took a look at my rear doors and noticed this happening on my 2012 32k 1lt too. It seems that the rubber is cracking on mine especially at the top rear corner on both sides. I tried to get a pic put didnt turn out showing the cracks. Its funny though it stops at the top seem in the rubber mold about 6" or so from rear top corners and down to the rear of the door sill. All the rest of the rubber is ok. My concern is I have ventvisors on, not touching were any of the cracking is and also I have my windows tinted. Im sure these we'll have to reinstalled and window retinted since they replace the window along with the seal. I suggest every1 to check there rubber for this issue. I always have car washed at a drive thru and like I said its only cracked in a certain area so Im gonna say washing the car has nothing to do with this issue. Im so scared to take it in for the reason mentioned above.


It's funny, whenever I look at GM cars such as the Cruze, Sonic, etc I always seem to notice how cheap the rubber seals look as compared to VW's, Subaru's, etc. My mother's '06 Impala also has cheap looking rubber seals and the one on the rear by the trunk looks especially sketchy. I thought I was just imagining it but I guess not!
A drive through car wash shouldn't be a problem for the rubber components. If it is then GM used cheap rubber.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

evo77 said:


> I suspected this.
> 
> I too used the coin wash often on my Neon and after trying to figure out what was causing the damage to my rubber door trim, I realized that it was the combination of the high pressure washer, along with quick water temperature changes (hot water on the wash cycle and cold water on the rinse) and the harsh soap that these coin op places use. The soap tends to be more on the aggressive side and works like an all purpose cleaner than a gentle soap. All that combined does damage to the pourous rubber.
> 
> ...


That happened to mine also. It was on the back two doors on my eco. Just take it into your dealership and have them fix it its warranty it will be covered so no worries there. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> 3 yr./36,000 mile Bumper To Bumper Warranty. Take it to the dealer. I'm dying to see what they say.


I tried this when I was under warranty and the service dept at the dealership that I work at told me that it was a wear an tear item just like wiper blades and tires.. They said to put some tire shine like material on it and it will be good to go or in other words they told me I was on my own..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I tried this when I was under warranty and the service dept at the dealership that I work at told me that it was a wear an tear item just like wiper blades and tires.. They said to put some tire shine like material on it and it will be good to go or in other words they told me I was on my own..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well no offense to you or your dealership but it sounds like they're retarded and they have no idea what they're doing or talking about

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

I understand its under warranty. The issue here is that when they were fixing the problem they scratched and put marks in the interior. Because they sublet the the job to an auto glass company, the glass company had to order the interior trim and now has to do the installation which i dont want them doing it and i would prefer the dealership but they are refusing to install it because they sublet the work. I think is ridciulous to tell you the least.


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

A car being only 3 months old should not have apperance like that. No excuse for washing a vehicle once a week either. People notice the trim fading. It looks like the car is 10 years old. You shouldnt have to live with it or cover it up with products. I ll keep you posted on the work from the auto glass company. Just be aware that when they do fix it, they take the whole window out and the trim surrounding the window, so in my case they damaged the panels and now have to replace that.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by verboradI understand its under warranty. The issue here is that when they were fixing the problem they scratched and put marks in the interior. Because they sublet the the job to an auto glass company, the glass company had to order the interior trim and now has to do the installation which i dont want them doing it and i would prefer the dealership but they are refusing to install it because they sublet the work. I think is ridciulous to tell you the least.


Hello verborad,

Would you like for me to contact the dealership you're involved with and research other options for having this repair completed? Or have they already started the repairing process? I look forward to your response.

Marlea Wilson
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

They shipped out the trim pieces to the glass company to do the repairs. I would prefer the dealership to the job correctly


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> it sounds like they're retarded and they have no idea what they're doing or talking about
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I totally agree.. But I am out of warranty now so I guess I have to live with it.. Mind you this is the same place that when I brought my car in for an oil change they tried to do a brake flush around 15,000 miles said that my fluid was black.. They almost made it seem like if I didn't have the fluid changed my brakes wouldn't work and I would crash and die.. I passed on the flush.. Lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

My driver rear window trim is doing this (and mine is a 2014), I'm still under 36,000 miles so I'm gonna take it in and see what they say, my dealer absolutely HATES me, and the service adviser especially wishes I were dead when I drive in to the garage..and they said there's no way to get a different adviser >.>


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

anthonysmith93 said:


> My driver rear window trim is doing this (and mine is a 2014), I'm still under 36,000 miles so I'm gonna take it in and see what they say, my dealer absolutely HATES me, and the service adviser especially wishes I were dead when I drive in to the garage..and they said there's no way to get a different adviser >.>


Hey anthonysmith93,

I’m sorry to hear that you are experiencing concerns with your Cruze. We would be more than happy to act as an extra layer of assistance while you work with your dealership towards a resolution to your vehicle concern. If you would like our assistance or have any questions, please feel free to send us a private message. We are always happy to help.

Cecil J.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mgardner28 (Jul 2, 2016)

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze LTZ with 16000 miles on it. The trim on all four doors is doing the same thing. They look horrible. I took it to a dealer a few months ago for the oil change and mentioned it to them. They told me to try dielectric grease on it. Said no way Chevrolet would warranty it. I tried the dielectric grease. It made it look a little better (not much) for a few weeks. Did nothing for the cracking. Today I took it to another dealer for a few rattles and ask them about the window trim. They said it definitely wasn't normal. They called later and said Chevrolet denied fixing it. They said it was wear and tear and it looked like I had put something on it that could have caused the issue. Definitely not happy. Not sure if the dealer actually tried to get Chevrolet to fix it or not. They told me it would cost almost $1000 to replace it on all four doors. No way a 2014 car with 16000 miles should have the trim looking like this. I've had ten year old cars with rubber trim not look bad. I hope the Chevrolet Customer Care representatives are still on here. I'd like to hear from them.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mgardner28 said:


> I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze LTZ with 16000 miles on it. The trim on all four doors is doing the same thing. They look horrible. I took it to a dealer a few months ago for the oil change and mentioned it to them. They told me to try dielectric grease on it. Said no way Chevrolet would warranty it. I tried the dielectric grease. It made it look a little better (not much) for a few weeks. Did nothing for the cracking. Today I took it to another dealer for a few rattles and ask them about the window trim. They said it definitely wasn't normal. They called later and said Chevrolet denied fixing it. They said it was wear and tear and it looked like I had put something on it that could have caused the issue. Definitely not happy. Not sure if the dealer actually tried to get Chevrolet to fix it or not. They told me it would cost almost $1000 to replace it on all four doors. No way a 2014 car with 16000 miles should have the trim looking like this. I've had ten year old cars with rubber trim not look bad. I hope the Chevrolet Customer Care representatives are still on here. I'd like to hear from them.


Hello mgardner28,

We're sorry to hear you're having trouble with the trim on your Cruze. You certainly have the right to expect quality from your vehicle. We'd be more than happy to look into this in greater detail on our end. We're available via private message and would need your VIN, contact information, and preferred dealership to move forward.

Thanks!

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

